# How do you buck somebody off of you?



## Joab (Jan 23, 2009)

The question comes from this scenario. Your attacker has you on your back and his knees are on your elbows and he is hitting you on your face. The answer in an email from the self defense teacher that I used to take classes from and still keep in contact via email was this:

2. The counter is not easy to explain, but involves bucking the attacker off of you as you scoop forward between his legs, arise, and attack him

Joab: Can anyone in this forum explain the counter he is describing? How would you buck somebody off of you?


----------



## Empty Hands (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know about the scooping part, but you can buck someone off in this situation by bridging.


----------



## Steve (Jan 23, 2009)

If his knees are on your elbows, it seems like it would be easy to scoot out the back door.  I'm trying to picture what's happening here.


----------



## championmarius (Jan 23, 2009)

+1 for what Empty Hands said, I believe what you're looking at is a bridge.
Bring your knees up, feet tight to to, and push up with your hips. You can aim straight overhead, or to the left or right, depending on circumstances.

It's not the easiest move out there, its almost all muscle strength. The bigger the scumbag the more you have to oomph. But it is effective.

My question, what kind of chinese sorcery did he lay on you to get you pinned with your arms at your side, under his knees? It would generally mean that just about everything else has gone completely pear shaped right?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 23, 2009)

Explosively!  It's why in Judo we do bridging exercises and the like.

If you want to be able to throw an attacker off, the techniques are important.....but developing the core and leg conditioning that allows you to buck like a champion rodeo bull is essential!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 23, 2009)

championmarius said:


> +1 for what Empty Hands said, I believe what you're looking at is a bridge.
> Bring your knees up, feet tight to to, and push up with your hips. You can aim straight overhead, or to the left or right, depending on circumstances.
> 
> It's not the easiest move out there, its almost all muscle strength. The bigger the scumbag the more you have to oomph. But it is effective.
> ...


Yeah, he lost control of that one long before he got in that position.

Sounds like Joab is a BRAND new discoverer of grappling......but his questions show he's certainly interested in learning it!


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 23, 2009)

scoot your toes under (or closer) your body, bridge and roll. blocking your opponent's foot by placing yours on the outside of his would help out, too.

however, just bucking him off like Empty said would be very practical, as well as going "out the back door". from that, you could also take his back and maintain a dominant position from where you could retaliate, or take off running.

when you bridge up to buck him off, make it explosive. and make it count.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 23, 2009)

It also doesn't hurt to use a little subterfuge......make a half-hearted attempt at one technique, and then EXPLODE in a different direction!


----------



## Jimi (Jan 23, 2009)

Look into BBJ & Shooto references for skills like Shrimp Kicks & Upa (Sp?) Umpa drills to get from underneath. Judo has these skills as well. These other posts are good advice. PEACE JIMI


----------



## MJS (Jan 23, 2009)

I posted a clip in this thread.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72128

There are a number of mount escapes, however, it may be difficult to put thoughts into words that would be easily understood on a forum.  My suggestion would be to get with a wrestler, Judo, Sambo or BJJ person and get some hands on practice.


----------



## Joab (Jan 23, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> If his knees are on your elbows, it seems like it would be easy to scoot out the back door. I'm trying to picture what's happening here.


 
Joab: What do you mean by "scooting out the back door?" The scenario is this: He has knocked you on the ground, your on your back, he has his knees on your elbows and his body over your body, and is hitting your face.


----------



## Joab (Jan 23, 2009)

championmarius said:


> +1 for what Empty Hands said, I believe what you're looking at is a bridge.
> Bring your knees up, feet tight to to, and push up with your hips. You can aim straight overhead, or to the left or right, depending on circumstances.
> 
> It's not the easiest move out there, its almost all muscle strength. The bigger the scumbag the more you have to oomph. But it is effective.
> ...


 
Joab: He knocked me on the ground and had my butt, basically. It happened back in high school at a miniature golf course's parking lot, luckily for me an adult broke it up.


----------



## Joab (Jan 23, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Yeah, he lost control of that one long before he got in that position.
> 
> Sounds like Joab is a BRAND new discoverer of grappling......but his questions show he's certainly interested in learning it!


 
Joab: You got that right! I was always a lousy wrestler, and none of the systems I have studied got into ground work. The Wing Chun school I went to did have grappling, but I didn't progress far enough into it to take it, I did request it. but you had to have a certain sash and that usually took a couple of years. I'm still lousy at groundwork, I'd like to take BJJ some day.


----------



## Joab (Jan 23, 2009)

MJS said:


> I posted a clip in this thread.
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72128
> 
> There are a number of mount escapes, however, it may be difficult to put thoughts into words that would be easily understood on a forum. My suggestion would be to get with a wrestler, Judo, Sambo or BJJ person and get some hands on practice.


 
Joab: Good idea, if anyone knows of any in the Dover, Delaware area please let me know.


----------



## Steve (Jan 23, 2009)

Joab said:


> Joab: What do you mean by "scooting out the back door?" The scenario is this: He has knocked you on the ground, your on your back, he has his knees on your elbows and his body over your body, and is hitting your face.



basically, if he's mounted you that high, you bridge strong to drive him toward your head and then escape out between his legs.  You would probably have more luck doing that than trying to buck him off.  The higher the mount, the less leverage you'll have with your hips.   So instead of counting on the upa to clear him, you'd rely on it only to create a little space. 

There are a lot of things that can be done but the best advice so far is to train somewhere under a qualified instructor.  Get thee to a grappling school!


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> There are a lot of things that can be done but the best advice so far is to train somewhere under a qualified instructor. Get thee to a grappling school!


 
What he said and then practice, practice, practice.....


----------



## Joab (Jan 23, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> basically, if he's mounted you that high, you bridge strong to drive him toward your head and then escape out between his legs. You would probably have more luck doing that than trying to buck him off. The higher the mount, the less leverage you'll have with your hips. So instead of counting on the upa to clear him, you'd rely on it only to create a little space.
> 
> There are a lot of things that can be done but the best advice so far is to train somewhere under a qualified instructor. Get thee to a grappling school!


 
Joab: Well, I've done some research, and there is a BJJ school in Salisbury, Maryland. It's a hour drive, but I think I'll check it out. Yeah, after watching the bridge, I can see how that could work, of course better to not get in that situation to begin with. Thanks.


----------



## Joab (Jan 23, 2009)

I just found a closer one, far closer one, it seems to be very new, teaches BJJ, mixed martial arts. Four adult classes a week, first class free, sounds worth checking out, thanks for your help.


----------



## Steve (Jan 23, 2009)

Joab said:


> I just found a closer one, far closer one, it seems to be very new, teaches BJJ, mixed martial arts. Four adult classes a week, first class free, sounds worth checking out, thanks for your help.



good luck and have fun!!!   I did a google search and http://www.doverbjj.com


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 24, 2009)

Joab said:


> I just found a closer one, far closer one, it seems to be very new, teaches BJJ, mixed martial arts. Four adult classes a week, first class free, sounds worth checking out, thanks for your help.




BJJ and MMA.......if the instruction is decent you can't beat that.


----------



## Joab (Jan 24, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> good luck and have fun!!! I did a google search and http://www.doverbjj.com


Joab: Thank you! This one is very reaonably priced and looks less crassly commercial than the other one I found. Thank you!


----------



## ares (Jan 27, 2009)

If his knees are on your elbows then your arms are under his shins. as you bridge, you can lift his legs off you since his balance will be even more forward. go between his legs.


----------



## Steve (Jan 27, 2009)

ares said:


> If his knees are on your elbows then your arms are under his shins. as you bridge, you can lift his legs off you since his balance will be even more forward. go between his legs.



exactly what I said earlier but maybe more clear.


----------



## Decker (Feb 8, 2009)

Pardon the phrase used, but am I wrong to say that "bridging" movement is like, well, a pelvic thrust, or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 9, 2009)

If pressure is being exterted down, then would should try to wrriggle his arms free by moving the arms lateraly in opposite directions then changing direction suddenly. It's still difficult. I think I'll practice this scenario later today at my dojo. 
If the attack was close enough I'd bite him in the crotch. That should loosen him up.


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 9, 2009)

Pretty much all the advice given is sound. Above all, practice over and over from different types of mount also.

One escape I was rather fond of you need to be quite brave to pull off, and that is if the guy is sat on your chest/stomach area with knees into your armpits, you should have already reached up and gripped around his waist/midsection to pull him in tight to avoid the heavy blows. One option from here is to slip your hands down beneath his jeans/trousers and grip his smalls. Pull them up as tight as you can (aka: a 'wedgie') and lift your pelvis using one or other leg, thus rolling him over to his back for your impending escape. It's a bit twisted but it does work:angel:

I would, however, learn the more conventional methods of escape also


----------

